# can anyone help re:colic in new borns please.



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi my friend has a newborn and they have found out that he is suffering from colic which is such a shame for all of them.it is hard to enjoy a baby who is suffering from colic as they are distressed and tired and so are the parents.i am wondering if anyone has any advice or tips on how they can help there baby with this as their midwife doesnt seem to of helped much and at the moment they are giving him infacol i think it is called so any words of help would be appreciated for me to pass on to them.many thanks in advance.xxx.lisa.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Seems strange answering your post here!

You dont say how old the baby is and how long the parents have been giving infacol. Infacol is not like taking paracetamol for a headache, it must be given before _every_ feed and it can be at least 3 days before you can notice the effect if it is going to work.

There are natural alternatives which can be bought from health food shops which have been effective when infacol has'nt so may be wortha try if infacol has been used for a while.

Cranial osteopathy and baby massage can be really help and gently massaging the feet like window wipers can help too (reflexology technique which babies usually really enjoy).

Hope that helps

Jan x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi jan thanks for replying as it isnt for me but wait til it is    
the baby is 2.5wks and infacol has been given since begining of week as far as i know hunni.when i spoke to her a couple of days ago they had had yet another sleepless night.i suggested from i sight i found a couple of herbal remedies such as fenel tea or dil not sure what the dil is but i know that fenel is like anniseed i think she was going to try them if the gripe water didnt work with a dummy.they dont sell the dorma dummies anymore which is what i had for my ds 16 yrs ago oh how things have changed     i think i will see a great difference this time round.thanks hunni lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi lisa

You cant give gripe water to babies under a month old.. good luck

Jan


----------

